# Business Card thoughts



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

looks great! Nice work.
The heraldry in the type and royalty connection is very subtle and might be lost on some. (Lots of people use medieval looking typeface these days when there is no connection at all.) He might want to come up with some "corny" logo  to highlight the idea... then again, maybe not.
I like it as it is.
Aram


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I dont like the CS lettering, if thats what it is. 
I do like the photo though! 
How much to do a honey label for me?
Keeping in mind how happy you were to get
that Queen photo, royalty free!


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice, but I have to agree about the CS. I was looking at it wondering if it was a C, G or some fancy T, till I saw below that the name is Corey Smith. Don't know if it matters much since the number is on the card, so whoever has the card will just need that. Love the photo.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I guess I am wondering how that will look at buisiness card size. There seems to be an aweful lot going on in what will be a small space. I think that pretty queen will get lost and that the blurring of the surrounding bees will merge with the queen and she will stand out less. It might work better with a larger photo of the queen, more of a macroshot as it were. 

I am no graphic designer though and have a personal bias to simple logos/cards/lables etc. I really like the beegeek stuff and the Savanah Bee Co. logos/lables etc - but hey, that is just me.

Overall I think everything works well with everything else and I think it would be a nice opening graphic for a webpage.

What font is that? (not the big letters, the bullet points

Keith


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Here's my two cents,

Overall, I think it looks fine. There are a couple of tweaks I would suggest:

1. Darken/add more color to the bee photo so it doesn't look so washed out. It will add more color to your card which is a good thing. It will also provide more contrast against the white line that runs thru it so it doesn't get lost in the photo.

2. Move the "Honey -Nucs" section down a bit so it is spaced evenly between the text above and below it or shrink the CS logo above it a little bit. Also, ever so slightly, increase the spacing between the text lines in this section, either that or kill the caps there and that will have the same effect. Actually, I think killing the caps is the better choice, in this section only. 

What is the program you are using?


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I see why you washed-out the photo except the queen to highlight her. I think I would increase the scale on the photo a little - as it is now, the queen will probably be about 3/8" long or so. I would go bigger unless you are using photo quality paper and high-res. printing.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

My thoughts:
Many colors=many dollars
Many styles of print=many dollars
Glossy look=many dollars
Are you going to get a good return from this card?
I use el cheapo from big box office supply store, something like 500-1000 for $20. I am happy with them. They have doubled as honey labels.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I just found this thread and was wondering if anyone would be willing to post a picture of their business card that they use or have used. I'm looking for ideas to have business cards made up for myself but I'm not a graphics guy. Perhaps you wouldn't want to post them on here, if that's the case could you still give me some insights as to what you include and how you organize things please?


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Front:








Back:


----------



## Ryngo (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is my card... still a work in progress.


----------

